
Obesity may be bad for your brain - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/18/well/mind/obesity-may-be-bad-for-your-brain.html
======
bookofjoe
>Patterns of Regional Cerebral Blood Flow as a Function of Obesity in Adults

[https://content.iospress.com/articles/journal-of-
alzheimers-...](https://content.iospress.com/articles/journal-of-alzheimers-
disease/jad200655)

